# ROLL Tutorial



## LunarCuber (Jun 20, 2020)

You may know, there are pretty much no resources for learning ROLL out there. So I decided to make a spreadsheet that teaches ROLL. If you want to request an algorithm, feel free to message me and I'll add it. I'm also doing a video series to go along with the spreadsheet, to make it easier for people to learn.

Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/13SMSM-XZATGKyiaYouk7ZsIBvHg-mkijftm8Zr5fiVY/edit?usp=sharing

Video Tutorial (More Yet To Come):


----------

